

Smartwatch biz Pebble says smartwatch biz Apple won't approve its new app - mopoke
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/03/pebble_ios_apple/

======
lsllc
How is this not anti-trust (and simply un-american)? This is as bad as
Microsoft in the 90's subverting rival DR-DOS:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DR-
DOS#Patching_to_counter_Micr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DR-
DOS#Patching_to_counter_Microsoft)

